# Cost of Coolant and Brake Flush?



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone have an idea of what a coolant flush and brake fluid flush would run at $95/hr labor rates for a 2002 M3? Thanks
:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you get a free brake fluid flush after 2 years


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> you get a free brake fluid flush after 2 years


Agreed ........ However, I'm trying to figure whether I should extend the 3 year Service Plan another year for $500. I've got 8700 miles after two years of easy driving (unfortunately, that's just my style regardless of the car). I doubt I'll have more than 20,000 total miles on it by the end of the 4th year. So unless brake pads typically only last 15,000 under easy driving, and the 4th year brake fluid flush and coolant flush cost more than $500, it may be hard to justify in my case. But I'll talk it over with my Service Adviser who is a pretty good guy and straight forward. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

A brake flush shouldn't take more than an hour. But I can do all four wheels brake and bleed in under an hour.


----------

